# IUI and Gonal F dose



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone  

I'm thinking of doing a stimulated IUI.  I am 39 with questionable egg quality, and I wondered if you had done a stimulated IUI cycle with Gonal F, what was your dose, age, number of follicles and success rates?  Thanks for reading.

Wizard x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Wizard

I done 1 simulated IUI i'm 34 (35 in 26days) was on 75 gonal f and got 1 22mm follie, 2 16mm follie and 1 11mm follie sadly got BFN but currently DR for IUI no 2...

Hope info helps a little

Good luck what ever you decide to do....pop on iui part 212 thread and there be alot lovely ladies who could give you bit more info..

Beanie xx


----------



## Huggies (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Wizard,

My last IUI cycle I was on Letrozole (5mg) as well as Gonal F 37.5iu (lowest dose) and I over-stimmed - 4 large follies and numerous smaller ones.  I was in a lot of pain and discomfort and sadly it was a BFN.
This cycle I am on Gonal F 37.5 alone and I developed one dominant follie (19.67mm) and will find out on Sunday if it was successful or not.
This is my 4th IUI and I am 32 with unexplained fertility.

Good luck and please come join the IUI thread for lots of support.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------

